# Me and the boys burning Nubs in Baghdad



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Just a few medics catching the buzz on some Nub 464 Cameroons. The cigar tasted great, and we move on to check out the Habano wrapper next week.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice!!! Herfin in the sand box!


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, thanks for serving!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey cboor001 add your APO address to your profile if you can recieve stuff were you are. Heads up!

I really am so PROUD of you guys over there.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great looking bunch of Botl,be safe and smoke em if you got em,Bet you dont have to sweep the floor much HUH?


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the pics & tahnks for serving!


----------



## cohibaguy-cl (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for you courage, May your brothers in arms be blessed for ever.
Best wishes.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice, thanks for serving!


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

Do you guys even have to use an ashtray?


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Rock on guys, keep on smokin!

I was a 91a from 87-1990. Keep up the good work!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Holy SH*% that sand is ridiculous. Very cool pics and thanks for serving!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice ... well deserved.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

some well deserved nubs


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thx for the pics and your service


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

This is about as good a chance as any to sing the praises of some of the most caring, courageous and brave individuals out there - the combat medics. They are a combat multiplier and I never, never, NEVER, ever took a patrol out without one...they are that important to the mission. These are the guys that, under fire, drop the rifle and grab an Aid Bag to save a life. All while still in contact with the enemy. I can personally attest that the things these guys see and do......no one should ever have to! 
SGT Boor, I'd like to personally and publicly thank you and your wingmen for doin' what you do. Without guys like you, I had 11 soldiers that wouldn't have made it home.
Thanks for your service and for your care for your fellow troopers. Stay sharp and alert.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great pics and I'm glad you guys can enjoy them over there. Thanks for all that you do for us back here at home.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Awesome! Not the smoke but you guys!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks for your service!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for your service and devotion to keep our nation free of knuckleheads--PeacE!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Great pics, thanks for sharing with us and THANK YOU for your service!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics! You've got a pretty sweet lounge set-up!
Been said before but can never be said too much, thank you.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice herf


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

The guy in the red chair...Is that camo paint or his first cigar? (jus' kiddin')


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

you cant beat those nubs..... Thank you for ur service


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

KaiSQ said:


> The guy in the red chair...Is that camo paint or his first cigar? (jus' kiddin')


Funny, we were talking about that pic the other night. We used the "redeye" feature on him, and it turned his whole face grey...


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

WarHorse said:


> This is about as good a chance as any to sing the praises of Without guys like you, I had 11 soldiers that wouldn't have made it home.
> Thanks for your service and for your care for your fellow troopers. Stay sharp and alert.


Here's one for each of the 11 that made it home. Thanks to all of you for your service to our country!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

sweet pics pro, thanks for all you do man


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks like you guys need to find someone to do a little light cleaning in the herf-tent. Perhaps we can send you some DustBusters? :redface:

Thanks for your service!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great pics, keep up the herfin'. Where are you guys out of?


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

mdj65 said:


> Great pics, keep up the herfin'. Where are you guys out of?


We are out of Fort Polk Louisiana... I love it there..of course, I love anywhere but here!!!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Great pics, thanks for all you guys do!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for you and your guys for your service.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Great pics. Thanks for your service!!


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Chris; Great pics, good luck and take it easy.


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Ummm... you love Fort Polk...

I think you might need to go see a chaplain... or get some counseling. :biggrin:


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Here's the deal LT... If you love to fish, hunt, and are from Tx... AND your family is happy in school, at work... then you would Love Ft Polk too... It's an extension of Tx... But honestly sir, how long have you been in? I can almost guarantee the only experience you have with Ft Polk is JRTC... am I right???


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Armenian said:


> Ummm... you love Fort Polk...
> 
> I think you might need to go see a chaplain... or get some counseling. :biggrin:


Agreed Fort Polk was not for me.


----------

